# Got lucky on SD east river opener



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

I was sittin on a stock dam and he just happened to run by me along a fence line at about 100 yards at about 7:30 a.m so i decided to give him a taste of led.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

NICE!!!


----------



## LaLloyd (Sep 11, 2008)

haha. Big buck down for team shake and bake huh.
You guys been hunting any geese lately?
jumpin the snows...


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice buck. Congrats on the hunt

Larry


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

LaLloyd said:


> haha. Big buck down for team shake and bake huh.
> You guys been hunting any geese lately?
> jumpin the snows...


i c a fight coming on.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice buck, congrats


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

ha well not soo much jumpin but we have been whackin in stackin in the deekes id like to see your lazy ...... out there . haha thanks guys what does you think he score?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

At least you didnt shoot him 8 times. HAHA. Took Tanner one shot!!!!!


----------

